# Printer Works in Windows Not in OSX Leopard.



## Plasticpaper (Dec 28, 2005)

I have Brother HL- 2170W Black & White Laser Printer.

I have 2 Macs running Leopard 10.5.5.

My Printer gives me a message on the mac when I print a document
saying the Printer is currently off-line.

I set up my printer in Windows in VMware Fusion Boot camp Partition 
it prints and work fine.

If is not my printer than why is won't print on Leopard.

The printer driver selected is cups v1.1 for Brother where I download from
Brother Website for 10.5.


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

it probably has something to do with the way you installed your printer. have you tried installing the printer using the CUPS web config?

I have an HP Printer and it always failed when I tried to install it using the Mac OS X System Preferences


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

you might just try going into the brothers' website and just downloading the .dmg file with the driver setup in it. sounds like windows has those drivers already. but drivers aren't cross compatible. running the crossover program is basically having another computer inside your mac. you'll still have to network them and share files through the connection. it's odd. i know.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You need to have the drivers on both partitions. I have a Windows and Mac printing off the same Brother.


----------

